# Special Offer on Forge Intercoolers!



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

B]For the following Forge Intercoolers we can offer a supplied and fitted price of £600+ vat.[/B]

The kits avaliable in this offer are:

FMINTLCR
SEAT Leon Cupra R 1.8T Intercooler Kit










FMSEAFMIC 
SEAT Leon 1.8T Intercooler Kit










For the Golf Mk4 1.8T/PD130 we can offer a special price of £600+ vat supplied and fitted!

The Golf MK4 1.8T










Golf Mk4 PD130










For the Audi TT 225 we can offer a special price of £600+ vat supplied and fitted!

This is the kit avaliable










I can also do a special offer on supply only for these kits.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

What about the ones for the 2.0 tfsi 

When its fixed:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

What can be done for a TDI Caddy?

Robbie


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

yin said:


> What about the ones for the 2.0 tfsi
> 
> When its fixed:thumb:


ill see what we can do for you


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> What can be done for a TDI Caddy?
> 
> Robbie


unfortunatley there isn't one avaliable for the caddy. If there is enough interest we could look at getting them made.

Ben


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

How about an '05 Impreza?


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

id love this kit fitted but £600+vat is still a hell of a lot when comapred to what you can make yourself with minimal effort...... sure its looks great quality and a great bit of kit but your not adding power, your merely allowing the sustainability of the existing power to increase(cooler charge cool)..... doesnt warrant the cost though knowing that i can make a kit that does exactly the same for £200 from ebay!! when forge get realistic with their prices i may consider IF i havent done it myself in the mean time


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> unfortunatley there isn't one avaliable for the caddy. If there is enough interest we could look at getting them made.
> 
> Ben


make that 2 so far


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

will this fit the polo 9n3 1.8t gti SEAT Leon Cupra R 1.8T Intercooler Kit??

tom


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

The LCR one won't fit because of piping positions but the cupra/Mk4 Golf 1.8t might?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for that bud just wondering coz there aint much in the engines same block


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

tom_k said:


> will this fit the polo 9n3 1.8t gti SEAT Leon Cupra R 1.8T Intercooler Kit??
> 
> tom


Hello Tom

We actually do a kit for the 1.8T Polo.



















I can extend the offer to this car for £600 + vat fitted.

Ben


----------



## RTune (Jun 15, 2008)

hi can you do it for 180BHP TT 1.8T, with the manifold and all the pipework?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

NKS said:


> How about an '05 Impreza?


We don't do one for the impreza im afraid.



RTune said:


> hi can you do it for 180BHP TT 1.8T, with the manifold and all the pipework?


We can supply and fit a kit for the 180TT but it is £1014. There is not a special offer on this kit im afraid due to the nature of it. fithing would be £240+ vat.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Does the FMINTLCR fit the Mk 1 Octavia vRS?


----------

